# Lost Female Tortie Cat called Millie in Skidby, Cottingham.



## Personified82 (May 16, 2011)

Millie went missing either late friday night or early Saturday morning In Skidby near Cottingham, East Yorkshire. She doesn't normally stray too far and usually bounces back with the rattle of a cat dish or a call of her name. Really worried about her as is the rest of the family. We have put posters up in the village and put leaflets through the door in our street and the the streets next us. Don't really know what to do now as i've contacted the vets/rspca/cat protection/etc. If anyone has seen her please contact us ASAP. Oh and she has a distinguishing little ginger stripe on her nose. She has been chipped also but is wearing no collar. Many thanks.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

Personified82 said:


> Millie went missing either late friday night or early Saturday morning In Skidby near Cottingham, East Yorkshire. She doesn't normally stray too far and usually bounces back with the rattle of a cat dish or a call of her name. Really worried about her as is the rest of the family. We have put posters up in the village and put leaflets through the door in our street and the the streets next us. Don't really know what to do now as i've contacted the vets/rspca/cat protection/etc. If anyone has seen her please contact us ASAP. Oh and she has a distguishing little ginger stripe on her nose. She has been chipped also but is wearing no collar. Many thanks.


maybe you should contact your local council just incase she was found? and is her chip details up to date? hopefully you will find her soon.


----------



## Personified82 (May 16, 2011)

Contacted all the relevant bodies and authorities, needless to say to council were by far the most useless of the lot saying as it was "ONLY" a cat they generally didn't report them. On the Plus side there is only three roads in the whole villiage really and i've been up and down these and no sign, fingers crossed she has just gone wandering or a neighbour may have shut the door on her in the garage..


----------



## Ancllo (May 8, 2009)

I live in Beverley, and work with someone from Cott, will keep an ear & eye out :smile:


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi 
Why not post a photo on here?
How old is Milly by the way?
Have you asked people to check their sheds,garages etc in case she has found her way in and is unable to get out 
Do hope you get her back safe and sound-there seem to be a lot of owners on here at the moment who are in your position
You will find a lot of support on here
Please keep us informed
Maureen


----------



## Personified82 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks guys fot the support. Millie is just over 1 years old. we have put flyers in the doors of our street and the 2 next us and also knocked on doors the flyer and we asked when we knocked to check their garages etc.. Letting anyone know is great thanks the more people know that she is missing the better. Just been on a long walk in the fields behind us and the farmers say they see her but not recently. Going to post more flyers tomorrow and try and get the whole villiage done. cheers guys


----------



## Personified82 (May 16, 2011)

posted poster/leaflets through every house barring about 50 in the area (only because i ran out, and will do when get some more ink for printer) spoke to some of the residents in the village and some say they see her quite a lot, so she does wander further than we thought. Rung every organisation that has been suggested. I guess now it is just wait and see.


----------

